# E-Caller Battery size



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wanted to see what the best battery size would be for my ecaller that I am building. I have a 180 watt cd player and two 100 watt speakers. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

We use the batteries that come with our Vexilar fish finders. They are 12 volt batteries. I have room for 2 of them in my ecaller box. Make sure you get them on chargers right away in the evening. They are much smaller and less bulky than an auto battery. I have one 9 amp p/h and one 7.2 amp p/h. They work great. I found them on sale this winter for $10 each. Most of the time they are closer to $20. Good luck.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I use a vexilar battery to run a 240 watt amp. I can run the caller on mid volume for several days w/o charging.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I use the 12v booster pack with booster cables with 300 watts output and plug into the cigarrette receptacle costs me $35 and is rechargeable with a built in light hooked up to a Realistic 20mpa wiith 40 watts output and a 8 ohm 10 watt powerhorn and use a cassette/cd player as input all in a knapsack


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im using a lawn tractor 12 volt with a 160 watt cd deck and 2 100 watt powehorns


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

I use a 12 volt deep cycle garden tractor size. If you're using a 12 volt battery, make sure it is a "deep cycle" battery. A standard car battery will not stand up to constant draining and recharging.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

How can you tell for sure which batteries are deep cycle? I picked up a standard Everlast 12 volt lawn tractor battery, it doesnt say deep cycle on it, but the only batteries I found that said deep cycle on them were the much bigger marine batteries.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Most of the small lawn tractor sized batteries are not deep cycle. The only true deep cycle are the larger ones that you saw.

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Batter ... ry%20Types

That will give you way more information then you need.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey thanks Gary, lots of helpful info there. :beer:

So my $20 wal-mart special should work fine considering I take care of it like a normal battery, correct?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

:eyeroll: ACTUALLY..... There ARE several types and brand names of garden tractor DEEP CYCLE batteries on the market. They are actually quite easy to get...JUST ASK. They are priced from about $40 dollars on up to $80 plus dollars for the "gelled cells". 
This is one they sell from NAPA. Most any auto parts store, or lawnmower dealership will carry them ,or can get them on short notice. This one also weighs in at about 15-20 pounds lighter than a full size battery,...and it looks like a "deep cycle" to me.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Now,...back to the original post... 
wyogoose, one of the batteries I pictured should run your set up just fine. Using a full size battery will give you more time between charges, if you don't mind the weight issue when it does come time to recharge. I bought two of the ones pictured above,... that way I know I won't be caught short on power. I don't leave my callers on all day like some folks choose to. 
yotebuster,..a deep cycle battery will have deep cycle printed on the label. The battery you bought will work well enough since you already bought it. Like I stated previously tho...it will not stand up to constant drains and recharges....BUT...providing you keep it insulated from "ground", and don't constantly drain it all the way,...it should take quite a few charges and may very well get you through the season. 
"GOOD SHOOTING"


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

yotebuster - No Problem You should be fine with the cheaper battery depending on what you have hooked up to it. At that price it wouldn't hurt to have a backup one charged up and ready to go until you know exactly how long you have with your setup.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NLhunter (May 2, 2005)

I use the vexilar batteries as well. I usually carry 2 vexilar batteries plus 1 9 volt in my case with me while in the field but have room to take an additional vexilar battery with me if needed. I can run about a day with a fully charged vex battery and that is running the thing pretty much all day long. Might not get quite a full day but real darn close. The light weight is a very nice thing when having to drag everything into muddy fields in the spring!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

wyogoose said:


> Just wanted to see what the best battery size would be for my ecaller that I am building. I have a 180 watt cd player and two 100 watt speakers. Let me know what you think. Thanks


You should be fine with just a lawn tractor battery for a CD player deck. If you had an amp than you might want to get another one for backup or a bigger marine deep cycle.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

I made one with a CD Car deck (45 Watt X 4 ) hooked to 4 speakers. I tested it with a 12-volt (vexilar) battery and it lasted just a little over 5 hours running continuously.


----------

